# Free IMAP fonctionne, POP ne reçoit plus rien



## Cricri (8 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir, un souci sur les configurations mail de mon père :

Sur IPHONE compte mail FREE recrée récemment en POP (car l'appli mail prenait trop de place, 4Go sans que je ne comprenne pourquoi). A marché lors de sa création, mais ne reçois plus les messages depuis quelques jours (pour cette adresse mail).
Sur IMAC, Entourage 2008 configuré depuis des années en POP, ne reçoit plus les messages de cette même adresse FREE, depuis sans doute le même moment (les messages n'apparaissent donc plus dans l'accès serveur aussi). Un soucis il y a  quelques jours ou il fallait rentrer à nouveau tout les mots de passe. Ce qui fut fait et cela semblait marcher. Mais Entourage maintenant semble interroger le serveur, ne trouve pas de mails alors qu'il devrait et n'affiche pas de messages d'erreur. 
Sur IPAD un compte IMAP pour la même adresse mail et tout fonctionne.
Sur le WEBMAIL FREE, donc sur le serveur, les messages sont bien là.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Janvier 2017)

Salut 

Voir si free n'a pas modifié les paramètres pop (n° de port etc) : http://www.free.fr/assistance/597.html


----------



## Cricri (8 Février 2017)

Merci. Est-ce qu'on peut dire que choisir POP plutôt qu'IMAP sur plusieurs machines, c'est prendre plus de risques ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Février 2017)

Oui

Tu prends le risque de récupérer des documents sur une machine et de ne plus les voir ensuite. 
Ça dépend aussi des options choisies (suppression des mail sur serveur après récupération).


----------

